# Hand grinder advice please- or is this the wrong route 2 take?



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

Ok so I want that million dollar espresso shot to make my beloved Americano but I can't run to an MC2 just yet. I just read a thread regarding a Porlex hand grinder. £30! Now that's what I'm talkin about. But is it any good for the extra fine coffee needed for the Gaggia classic( that I haven't got yet) and would you all reccomend the porlex and which model if any do I opt for?

Finally is there a specific fineness to aim for when grinding for a Classic made espresso?

Ps. Am having fun trying to track down a Classic at a bargain price, reading posts on here and now I'm intrigued about the cheaper porlex hand grinders. My Nespresso is getting served its notice soon.

Hope you can help me out again.

Cheers


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

The porlex should grind fine enough but it isn't that adjustable (quite big 'steps') so not ideal. The two models are identical apart from how much coffee they hold so just choose whichever you prefer! Its much better to get less than perfect results with a £30 hand grinder than get far less than perfect results with a cheap £60-80 electric burr grinder. The MC2 should be on your radar though 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

lookseehear said:


> The porlex should grind fine enough but it isn't that adjustable (quite big 'steps') so not ideal. The two models are identical apart from how much coffee they hold so just choose whichever you prefer! Its much better to get less than perfect results with a £30 hand grinder than get far less than perfect results with a cheap £60-80 electric burr grinder. The MC2 should be on your radar though
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Yes, the MC2 is on the radar but its maybe in the Xmas or even Easter list. Dya think its a complete waste of money getting a Porlex or will it do the job??? Do they give you an easy guide to grinding and is there a particular coffee bean that I should opt to use in it? I don't want to utilise every spare ounce of cash in my coffee quest, however I do need at worst, half decent results and an Americano that tastes like the big chain shops make.

Cheers.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

If you're a bit strapped for cash and will only be drinking americanos, how about going down the filter route? For £50 you could get the porlex, a clever dripper, some scales and some papers. With these and some decent beans you'll be able to make fantastic brews.

Then if you want espresso, wait till you've got enough to buy an electric grinder at the same time as the machine. The porlex can grind fine enough for espresso, but just doesn't have the amount of adjustability as small variations in grind size can make a huge difference to the shot. Plus it takes a couple mins arm action to grind enough for a double shot.

That's what I'd do anyway, and in my opinion a cup of well brewed coffee will always out shine an americano/long black.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah, I think the porlex is going to be your best 'sub MC2' option, I don't use one personally but hear of people achieving good results, they are actually better suited to espresso than they are to a courser brew grind, As luke pointed out however settings are at quite large intervals so fine tuning your grind will be a slightly tricky, you can get as close as possible with grind setting and alter dose to achieve the desired extraction.

You ask, whether there is a specific grind for the Classic, I'm afraid not, the grind setting will depend on coffee used, temperature, humidity, age of the coffee used, boiler temp, what specific result you desire, etc etc. I know that might seem a bit daunting but don't worry it is easier than it sounds to get your head round and you'll be pulling shots like a wizard in no time(yes Wizards are famed for their barista skills!). There are some great videos on youtube that will help explain the dialling in process and get you started, there is in fact a video out there to help with most of the challenges you'll face in your coffee journey. Of course we are totally here for you too but watching videos is a great learning tool and one that we all use, beginners and the more experienced! Remember, don't worry too much about finding Porlex/Classic specific videos as the same principles apply to any grinder, hand or electric and the same with espresso machines, they all work in much the same way and follow the same basic rules.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

xtrashot7 said:


> Yes, the MC2 is on the radar but its maybe in the Xmas or even Easter list. Dya think its a complete waste of money getting a Porlex or will it do the job??? Do they give you an easy guide to grinding and is there a particular coffee bean that I should opt to use in it? I don't want to utilise every spare ounce of cash in my coffee quest, however I do need at worst, half decent results and an Americano that tastes like the big chain shops make.
> 
> Cheers.


The coffee bean you choose will depend on what tastes you want in your coffee (acidity, earthy, caramels etc) and how dark you like your roast. Each bean will require a different grind in order to obtain the maximum yield in terms of taste and the same bean will require tweaking as the beans age. I know a few on here use the Porlex at work/commute though I think that's more for brewed coffee though I could be wrong. I've not used one personally so can't comment on its ability for espresso.

Just wait until the upgraditis sets in on your coffee quest and you're in pursuit of that elusive pot of gold at the end of the rainbow! Happy (but expensive) days!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Earlepaps is also spot on advise, you will be surprised how mind blowingly good brewed coffee can be if you are willing to put a bit of love into learning the craft. A well made Clever Dripper brew will blow the americano right out of your mug!


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

Earlepap said:


> If you're a bit strapped for cash and will only be drinking americanos, how about going down the filter route? For £50 you could get the porlex, a clever dripper, some scales and some papers. With these and some decent beans you'll be able to make fantastic brews.
> 
> Then if you want espresso, wait till you've got enough to buy an electric grinder at the same time as the machine. The porlex can grind fine enough for espresso, but just doesn't have the amount of adjustability as small variations in grind size can make a huge difference to the shot. Plus it takes a couple mins arm action to grind enough for a double shot.
> 
> That's what I'd do anyway, and in my opinion a cup of well brewed coffee will always out shine an americano/long black.


I've got a Bialetti, a Nespresso machine and a £40+ filter machine. The Nespresso is the nearest to the best. I'm forever trying new coffees, different methods and constantly tinkering with the lot. My wife despares!

We have some very good micro weighing scales so I'm ok there. I think I'll opt for a Porlex simply because of cost.

I'm hunting round for a VGC classic and hope I can get one for sub £100.

Then it's coffee bean time.... It never seems like its going to end- oh and great advice, cheers


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

Outlaw333 said:


> Yeah, I think the porlex is going to be your best 'sub MC2' option, I don't use one personally but hear of people achieving good results, they are actually better suited to espresso than they are to a courser brew grind, As luke pointed out however settings are at quite large intervals so fine tuning your grind will be a slightly tricky, you can get as close as possible with grind setting and alter dose to achieve the desired extraction.
> 
> You ask, whether there is a specific grind for the Classic, I'm afraid not, the grind setting will depend on coffee used, temperature, humidity, age of the coffee used, boiler temp, what specific result you desire, etc etc. I know that might seem a bit daunting but don't worry it is easier than it sounds to get your head round and you'll be pulling shots like a wizard in no time(yes Wizards are famed for their barista skills!). There are some great videos on youtube that will help explain the dialling in process and get you started, there is in fact a video out there to help with most of the challenges you'll face in your coffee journey. Of course we are totally here for you too but watching videos is a great learning tool and one that we all use, beginners and the more experienced! Remember, don't worry too much about finding Porlex/Classic specific videos as the same principles apply to any grinder, hand or electric and the same with espresso machines, they all work in much the same way and follow the same basic rules.


Porlex- classic- YouTube- coffee- YouTube









Many many thanks.


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

Obsy said:


> The coffee bean you choose will depend on what tastes you want in your coffee (acidity, earthy, caramels etc) and how dark you like your roast. Each bean will require a different grind in order to obtain the maximum yield in terms of taste and the same bean will require tweaking as the beans age. I know a few on here use the Porlex at work/commute though I think that's more for brewed coffee though I could be wrong. I've not used one personally so can't comment on its ability for espresso.
> 
> Just wait until the upgraditis sets in on your coffee quest and you're in pursuit of that elusive pot of gold at the end of the rainbow! Happy (but expensive) days!


Great advice, many thanks.


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

Outlaw333 said:


> Earlepaps is also spot on advise, you will be surprised how mind blowingly good brewed coffee can be if you are willing to put a bit of love into learning the craft. A well made Clever Dripper brew will blow the americano right out of your mug!


"Clever dripper" meaning filter coffee maker? I've not mastered the art or I've missed something with mine. Any ideas on how to make a good Americano with one- sounds stupid but maybe it's not just spoon in- measure H2O- turn on-

It's all getting me thirsty that's for sure.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

If you search for Clever Coffee Dripper (CCD) then you'll see what one looks like. It's a filter coffee maker in a sense but it doesn't have a power supply as you use hot water from a kettle. Uses a filter paper, which you pre-wet and put the coffee grounds in the bottom, pour some water on to 'bloom' then pout the rest of the water on, stir and let the coffee 'brew'. Then put the CCD over a mug and it draws the coffee down into the mug and voila! It produces black coffee that won't be like an Americano as it isn't espresso based. However, you will experience some amazing tastes using one and it's a fab way of getting into brewed coffee with little outlay - think my CCD cost me £13 from Hasbean. Combined with the Porlex and you'll be banging out some spiffing coffee in no time.


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

Obsy said:


> If you search for Clever Coffee Dripper (CCD) then you'll see what one looks like. It's a filter coffee maker in a sense but it doesn't have a power supply as you use hot water from a kettle. Uses a filter paper, which you pre-wet and put the coffee grounds in the bottom, pour some water on to 'bloom' then pout the rest of the water on, stir and let the coffee 'brew'. Then put the CCD over a mug and it draws the coffee down into the mug and voila! It produces black coffee that won't be like an Americano as it isn't espresso based. However, you will experience some amazing tastes using one and it's a fab way of getting into brewed coffee with little outlay - think my CCD cost me £13 from Hasbean. Combined with the Porlex and you'll be banging out some spiffing coffee in no time.


Ill take a look at that. Cheers for the description and "how to". I'm hooked on Costa coffee Americano's which have a good crema and to me, a fab taste- head rush! Is this a long way from a CCD?


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Before I discovered speciality coffee I used a Tassimo at home and visited Costa every day and all I wanted to do was replicate Costa and now? All I can say is that I struggle to drink coffee (even lattes) in 'chain' stores as my palate has been awakened. I never in my wildest dreams imagined coffee could taste likes apples or angel delight but it can and I've tasted it. Crema isn't everything and brewed coffee has none and even a 'bad' brew is more drinkable than some coffee i've handed over perfectly good cash for. I remember getting my Classic and first batch of beans, did no good for my insomnia all those shots but boy were my taste buds zinging!

The Tassimo was donated to a friend!


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

Obsy said:


> Before I discovered speciality coffee I used a Tassimo at home and visited Costa every day and all I wanted to do was replicate Costa and now? All I can say is that I struggle to drink coffee (even lattes) in 'chain' stores as my palate has been awakened. I never in my wildest dreams imagined coffee could taste likes apples or angel delight but it can and I've tasted it. Crema isn't everything and brewed coffee has none and even a 'bad' brew is more drinkable than some coffee i've handed over perfectly good cash for. I remember getting my Classic and first batch of beans, did no good for my insomnia all those shots but boy were my taste buds zinging!
> 
> The Tassimo was donated to a friend!


Hahaha. Nice one









So as it stands I can't find a tall Porlex. Only small ones. Can anyone find one?

Need a bloody good cond classic. Got my eye on a couple on fleabay but you never know if they are up to the plate or not.

Thanks for all your input tonight. Hope to find my future coffee equiptment very soon.

Meanwhile it's moka pot or Nespresso's.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Only reason I suggested the clever dripper was that it's the cheapest and requires least technique and supplementary equipment. Closer to an americano without being espresso based is an aeropress or French press, and more than those - a Moka pot! I've not used one in years but I'm sure you can get good results with some good beans.

I haven't tasted a Costa coffee in a long time yet I assume they're crap, which is unfair - I'll grab one while I'm out today.


----------



## MickH (Sep 28, 2012)

Don't do it. You may as well chuck £2 odd down the drain


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

MickH said:


> Don't do it. You may as well chuck £2 odd down the drain


I'm sure that's what quite literally happens anyway.

Well I've taken the plunge and ordered the Tall Porlex hand grinder from coffeehit. Anyone got stuff from here before?


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

I've ordered from them a few times. No problem at all


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

Obsy said:


> I've ordered from them a few times. No problem at all


Cheers. Ill chill out then until it arrives. Need to find some local beans that I can get easily if need be. Are supermarket beans any good and if so which pre packed ones?


----------



## MickH (Sep 28, 2012)

Supermarket beans are gash. before I got my grinder my emergency beans used to be from starbucks. As they at least grind them freshly for you.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You can find Union whole-beans in Waitrose which are not entirely 'gash' I believe


----------



## MickH (Sep 28, 2012)

Hows he going to grind them?


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

With the Porlex he's just ordered! Haha!

I personally would be patient and order some quality beans from HasBean, leave the stale supermarket beans back with costa where they belong! As Gaz said though Union beans from waitrose would do if utterly desperate.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

MickH said:


> Hows he going to grind them?


Sorry, I was simply referring to ''Supermarket beans are gash'' as a standalone comment - grinder aside. Might give the wrong impression to someone viewing the topic


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Sorry, I was simply referring to ''Supermarket beans are gash'' as a standalone comment - grinder aside. Might give the wrong impression to someone viewing the topic


As is just giving a blanket anything from Hasbean is good suggestion as well when we all know not everyone likes their style of roasts, especially people who at 1st wish to try and get something that tastes similiar to but better than chain coffeeshop beverages.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Charliej said:


> As is just giving a blanket anything from Hasbean is good suggestion as well when we all know not everyone likes their style of roasts, especially people who at 1st wish to try and get something that tastes similiar to but better than chain coffeeshop beverages.


Ah bless ya


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Charliej said:


> As is just giving a blanket anything from Hasbean is good suggestion as well when we all know not everyone likes their style of roasts, especially people who at 1st wish to try and get something that tastes similiar to but better than chain coffeeshop beverages.


Bwahahahaha.

Wait, damn this is old....


----------



## jryans10 (Nov 16, 2012)

Actually I have a Hario Ceramic Hand Grinder which I picked up from Amazon for £30 and absolutely love it!

I agree that these hand grinders have fairly big steps - but use tamping to try to overcome that. I actually prefer the coffee I make using my hand grinder than my Ascaso i-Mini. I actually get a really good pour and the fact that you ground the coffee yourself makes you feel great when you drink it!

And actually hand grinding really isn't as difficult or as time consuming as some makes it out to be. Before I was watching YouTube vids and thought it looked really like hard work (especially as I started off with Turkish, then when I started choking my espresso machine it was a God send to know I should go up a step as it's easier to grind coarser), but it really isn't!


----------

